# [CLOSED] crafting some sakura items, 521 per turnip, Kicks, and Royal Crown @ Able Sisters!



## lambshu (Apr 7, 2020)

*thank u to everyone who was interested! im done for the night. my internet officially died so im having to post from my phone. thank u everyone who was able to visit! gonna go ahead and lock this thread.  *



Spoiler: original post



hi, i've never done this before im opening my town for a bit while i work on irl things!
my town is very much a work in progress, so please forgive the mess haha.
*please do not trample my flowers !! 
tips are not required, *but i'd love if you left a message on my board 

*today there is:*

royal crown being sold at able sisters (1.2 million bells)
521 per turnip!!!
red and white mums/tulips/windflowers at nooks
kicks is here
i've also got a freebie pile nearby my airport with some recipes, fruit, and furniture i dont want. please take only one if you need it

*i also can craft some sakura items for you if you bring me all the materials*! (petal pile, rock pond, bonsai, branches, picnic set, lantern, tree wall, wood wall, wood floor, pochette, and wand)  please let me know below if you are interested.

i might have to close this thread if my internet stops working (which it might sadly).

EDIT: dming those in thread, so on pause for now! once the queue frees up if its not too late ill reopen 
ill be open from 3:00pm-5:00pm PST. just let me know below if youd like to visit and ill dm you a Dodo Code!


----------



## boorah (Apr 7, 2020)

I'd love to come! I'm Boorah for Kosmos.


----------



## P4ND0LF0 (Apr 7, 2020)

Can i go to sell some turnips?


----------



## 0orchid (Apr 7, 2020)

I'd like to come over


----------



## TheFinest (Apr 7, 2020)

I’d like to visit!


----------



## Ireuna (Apr 7, 2020)

Can i pop over


----------



## AcaciaZach (Apr 7, 2020)

I really would like a code for Sakura items.
I got no recipes and all these petals.


----------



## Odette (Apr 7, 2020)

I would love to come, I have lots of turnips to sell


----------



## LoserMom (Apr 7, 2020)

I’d like to come sell turnips!


----------



## Madxff (Apr 7, 2020)

I’d love to come, want to do some turnip sell and shopping. Thank you!!


----------



## chaicow (Apr 7, 2020)

I'd like to come to your town to sell turnips!


----------



## Deca (Apr 7, 2020)

Would love to come if it's still available :>


----------



## eremurus (Apr 7, 2020)

I'd like to come as well if there's still room!


----------



## lambshu (Apr 7, 2020)

hi thank u everyone who is interested! im having some technical difficulties, so please be patient. sorry if im unable to get to you!


----------



## Ashariel (Apr 7, 2020)

Can I pls come!


----------



## savvistyles (Apr 7, 2020)

Could I come, I got 100 turnips I'd love to sell!


----------



## Truckwood (Apr 7, 2020)

If love to come! I am new and haven't visited another island yet!


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus (Apr 7, 2020)

Hi! Could I come over?


----------



## difficultyerror (Apr 7, 2020)

Hi! I would like to come and sell my turnips


----------



## Spends (Apr 7, 2020)

I would love to come visit if possible


----------



## boorah (Apr 7, 2020)

Thank you so much again! Was able to sell some turnips as well as finally getting red mums and apples! I left you a note, cheers!


----------



## drakeotomy (Apr 7, 2020)

If you still have time, I have tons of turnips to sell. You can have some, if you want!


----------



## nintendog (Apr 7, 2020)

Hello! If you're still taking visitors, I would love to come visit to do some shopping!


----------



## Salatus (Apr 7, 2020)

If there is still time I'd like to come over


----------



## immyshine (Apr 7, 2020)

If you’re still open I’d love to come :3


----------



## lambshu (Apr 7, 2020)

hi! im making progress down the thread & pming people. please respond when you get it so i know you are still coming, otherwise i will message others!  
it is only 4pm here so my turnip prices will be available for another 6 hours haha


----------



## andipandi (Apr 7, 2020)

I'd love to come sell turnips!

IGN: Andi
Island: Paopu

Can bring you some bells ^^


----------



## katelin2010 (Apr 7, 2020)

I'd like to come sell turnips, I will tip <3


----------



## Toebeancat (Apr 7, 2020)

I'd like to come over, I want to buy some kicks and sell turnips :3


----------



## dino (Apr 7, 2020)

i'd like to come and visit please !


----------



## Thalizar (Apr 7, 2020)

Hey! I'd love to come!


----------



## Silver_Diamonds (Apr 7, 2020)

Greetings! I'd love to visit please, if you have the time, of course


----------



## 0ni (Apr 7, 2020)

is this still open? i'd love to visit!


----------



## Neopet (Apr 7, 2020)

i'd love to come by! i'll be available for the next few hours and have a tip ready : )


----------

